# one more photo



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

oops forgot a body shot


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Looks just awesome! Love his coloring!!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

So cute!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

He just keeps getting cuter and cuter! His coat is very similar to Kodi's at that age.


----------



## Momo means Peach (Jun 7, 2011)

I love that black and white and sort of gray coloring. Looks really cool.


----------



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

Thank you all for your nice comments! I am so loving seeing his eyes! Karen I read some thread where you described Kodi's coat and it sounded a lot like Atticus. I hope it doesn't change too much. I'll show a close up. Is this a "silky" coat? It is not very thick, I can imagine he will get cold in our Vt winters.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Atticus said:


> Thank you all for your nice comments! I am so loving seeing his eyes! Karen I read some thread where you described Kodi's coat and it sounded a lot like Atticus. I hope it doesn't change too much. I'll show a close up. Is this a "silky" coat? It is not very thick, I can imagine he will get cold in our Vt winters.


Yes, he looks like he might be silky, though it's hard to tell for sure until after they blow coat. (unless the breeder has DNA tested to breed away from curly coats, as Kodi's breeder has)

Kodi did get cold his first winter, when he was under a year old. I had to get him both a polar fleece snow suit to keep him from getting snowballs in wet snow, and a thick puffy coat that he wore for warmth. We couldn't get him to go out and potty without the coat when it was cold. He'd just stand there in the dark, shivering and looking miserable.

By his second winter, he had his full adult coat, and was much more cold-tolerant. He never needed the puffy coat for short potty runs, though he did seem to appreciate it on longer walks if it was windy. As far as the snowballs are concerned, we found that the easiest way to deal with them was to put a beach towel on the couch and let him sit there and remove them by himself.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I love his black mask! He is a beautiful boy!


----------

